

LA Times: "System for identifying problematic deputies works well, report says" - chris123
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-sheriff-misconduct9-2009sep09,0,1085543.story
Interesting article if you're working on reputation algorithms for your community.  Makes me think of the eBay FAIL because the way they have (or had, I don't use eBay anymore) their system setup, which meant that if you left a legitimate negative rating you invited a retaliatory negative rating.  Thus, "everybody" gave each other positive ratings.  Thus, the ratings are worth less.
======
chris123
Interesting article if you're working on reputation algorithms for your
community. Makes me think of the eBay FAIL because the way they have (or had,
I don't use eBay anymore) their system setup, which meant that if you left a
legitimate negative rating you invited a retaliatory negative rating. Thus,
"everybody" gave each other positive ratings. Thus, the ratings are worth
less.

